
Rome Is the Fulcrum of AMD’s Datacenter Pivot - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/07/31/rome-is-the-fulcrum-of-amds-datacenter-pivot/
======
Symmetry
I'd tend to expect Radeon for compute to do best at the very largest companies
where the cost of optimizing everything for the workload is spread over
running on a whole lot of hardware as opposed to using NVidia where there's
already going to be a library optimized for what you're doing.

------
lettergram
I know for the first time I started using AMD based instances on AWS the other
day. They are better bang for the buck. I suspect this will even become more
the case, especially since they didn’t suffer from many of the major security
issues of late.

